
Show HN: A Checklist for Publishing an App in the Apple App Store - harrisreynolds
https://app.processd.com/process/how-to-ship-an-ios-app-in-the-app-store/
======
wingerlang
Seems to bare bones for newbies, for example the provisioning profile step
essentially says "create two of them". I would also not really want to use
fastlane as a first time user.

At the same time as someone who has done this quite a lot I don't feel I would
get some value from it - it is too verbose to be a simple checklist for me.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Thanks for the feedback. I am going to update the Provisioning profile step.
It does need more details about downloading it and making sure it is installed
into Xcode.

The idea with checklists like this one is that until you have done it quite a
lot it is easy to forget a step. And having all the steps in one place is so
much easier to use than trying to search for pieces on the web.

